# ryobi trimmer



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a trimmer which won't idle, i rebuilt the carburetor, I cleaned the carburetor real good and blew it out with air and it still won't idle, but runs good when you throttle it. I adjusted the low and high speed idle screws and it still won't idle. I check for air leak and it seems like there is no air leak i also checked to make sure the cylinder head was not lose which it wasn't could anyone help me I'm lost and I've rebuilt many of these carburetors before thanks Frank


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

what is the brand and model of the carburetor on your trimmer?


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> what is the brand and model of the carburetor on your trimmer?


its a zama ciu-h62


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This carburetor has a low speed adjustment screw, did you remove it and spray and cleaner through it?

The low speed circuit feeds off of the high speed circuit and to the transition jets near the throttle plate. Chances are the circuit is restricted. There is a long cover plate in the metering chamber of the carburetor that can be removed for inspection and cleaning of the jets. Most of the time I have been successful just spraying cleaner down through the low speed adjustment screw.

Best of Luck...


----------

